# To all beginner...



## Benoitt (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi!

I am starting my blog very soon and I would like to have some feedback from beginner. My blog is about the psychology behind martial arts. I will cover all type of subjects like good ways to practice, acheiving your goal, simulating fights, freezing, adrenaline dump and all sort of stuff. What I would like to know is what is your biggest question about getting to the next level to get that black belt in the future?

Thank you
Benoit


----------



## Flea (Nov 29, 2010)

I've been at this for a couple years now so I don't know whether I qualify as a "beginner" any more.  But my biggest hurdle then was getting past the adrenaline and anxiety factor of a physical confrontation.  I still deal with it from time to time.  I suspect everyone does.


----------



## teekin (Nov 30, 2010)

Benoitte, credentials please? Can you add the link to a published thesis? Thanks

lori


----------

